# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  وجوبية عقوبة السجن في جريمة تزوير المستندات

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*منشور جنائي رقم (2/ لسنة 2005م ) 
الموضوع : السياسة العقابية فيما يتعلق بجرائم تزوير الأوراق الثبوتية والمستندات الرسمية الأخرى
لقد ازدادت في الآونة الأخيرة جرائم تزوير المحررات الرسمية وبوجه خاص الأوراق الثبوتية وبالرغم من خطورة هذا النوع من الجرائم والخطورة الإجرامية الكامنة في مرتكبيه , إلا أن التفريد العقابي أمام بعض المحاكم ظل أحيانا يجنح نحو اللين وتجلي ذلك في مظاهر عديدة أبرزها اللجوء إلي استخدام سلطة المحكمة في وقف تنفيذ العقوبة بموجب المادة (170) إجراءات جنائية وتوقيع عقوبات اسمية والاكتفاء – أحيانا – بعقوبة الغرامة رغم إلزامية عقوبة السجن وفق نص المادة (123) من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م .
عليه وإعمالا لنص المادة (11) من لائحة تنظيم العمل القضائي لسنة 1996م , أوجه كافة المحاكم الجنائية بمختلف درجاتها الي ضرورة مراعاة ما يلي من موجهات عامة عند تقرير العقوبة في جرائم التزوير في المستندات وبالأخص الأوراق الثبوتية :-
أولا : أن عقوبة السجن عقوبة وجوبية عند الإدانة بموجب المادة (123) من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م وليست خيارا للمحكمة سواء كان المستند المزور رسميا أم عاديا .
ثانيا : كون الجاني موظفا عاما ارتكب الفعل في سياق وظيفته يعتبر ظرفا مشدداً يؤخذ في الاعتبار عند تقدير العقوبة .
ثالثا : في جميع الأحوال يتعين علي المحاكم أن تأخذ في الاعتبار كل متطلبات المادة (39) من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م عند تقدير العقوبة وبوجه خاص يجب مراعاة ما يلي كظروف مشددة للعقوبة :

كون المستند المزور وثيقة رسمية تصدر عن جهة رسمية ترتب آثارا قانونية هامة .كون الجريمة المرتكبة جريمة منظمة ارتكبت في إطار مشروع إجرامي فردي أو مشترك وليست عملا فرديا طائشا ينم عن مجرد الرعونة وسوء التقدير .
(ج) عند تقدير خطورة الفعل والجاني يجب أن تضع المحاكم في الاعتبار أهمية الوثيقة التي طالها التزوير والقصد من التزوير ونوع الضرر الناجم عنه ومقداره ومقدار النفع غير المشروع المترتب علي الفعل .
رابعا : إذا كان الجاني في الجريمة تحت المادة (123) ق.ج لسنة 1991م موظفا عاما ارتكب الفعل في سياق وظيفته , فليس سليما تطبيق المادة (170) من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م لان عقوبة السجن المقررة في هذه الحالة تزيد علي السنوات الخمس .
صدر تحت توقيعي في اليوم الرابع والعشرين من شهر صفر عام 1426هـ 
الموافق اليوم الثالث من شهر ابريل عام 2005م
جلال الدين محمد عثمان
رئيس القضاء

*

----------


## mohammedaborami

*فعلا تعتبر من الجرائم الخطيره ومفروض تحسب مثل الجرائم الموجهه ضد الدوله 
ومفروض العقاب يكون رادع وتسلم يااستاذ علي التنوير
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مشكور الاخ محمد علي المرور والمداخلة ورمضان كريم وكن دوما بخير تحياتي
*

----------

